# Introduction



## eybers.ryan23 (5/4/17)

Hey guys, admin please throw this post in the correct thread 

So I've been vaping since 2013, stopped vaping on and off for a few years but have successfully stoped smoking and vaped for around 9 months now! 
Rocking a minikin V2 and a selection of RTA and RDAs - saving up to get myself a broadside mech though, looking to get off regulated mods and go more into tubes as I've owned 2 so far and love it! 
Building enthusiast and vape lover! 

Great to be here and looking to sell/swap all kinds of goodies! 
Vape on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

Welcome @eybers.ryan23 
Congrats on kicking the stinkies!
Enjoy your stay here, we have a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/17)

Most welcome to the forum @eybers.ryan23. Congrats on being totally smoke free for so long - way to go! Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eybers.ryan23 (6/4/17)

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

